# Ninth Bremen Orchid Show



## Felix (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,

last Sunday I visited the "9. Bremer Orchideen-Ausstellung". It's a small, but very fine orchid show with a few very nice show-plants. 

Here are some photos! 

First things first: the genera Paphiopedilum & Phragmipedium were well represented, especially by the Asendorfer Orchideenzucht (Hilmar Bauch). 
In his stand, especially the Paph. randsii catched my eye - this was my personal favorite of this show - rarely seen (here in Germany).










Paphiopedilum randsii 






Paphiopedilum volunteanum





Paphiopedilum hainanense





Paphiopedilum Ma Belle





Paphiopedilum bullenianum





Paphiopedilum esquirolei 'Anja' 





Paphiopedilum malipoense





Phragmipedium Noirmont





right side of Asendorfer stand


----------



## Felix (Mar 6, 2015)

Paphiopedilum delenatii





The Asendorfer had a nice Paph. delenatii 'stairs' - from forma album over vinicolor to the normal form. 










Paphiopedilum lowii 'Anja'










Phragmipedium richteri 'Anja'





Asendorfer stand front view





Phragmipedium





Paphiopedilum rothschildianum


----------



## Felix (Mar 6, 2015)

The other stuff:





Phalaenopsis equestris





Phalaenopsis mannii 





Phalaenopsis Golden Pride x venosa 





Cymbidium





Cymbidium





Sophronitis coccinea





Pleione formosa f. alba









Pleione formosana 'Oriental Splendor'






Pleione formosana f. alba


----------



## Felix (Mar 6, 2015)

Stand D.O.G. Berlin





Epidendrum







Coelogyne tree









Dendrobium speciosum 





Stand D.O.G. Schleswig-Holstein





Baptistonia echinata





Cattleya (trianae?)





Cattleya





Cattleya trianae f. alba 'Aranka Germaske'


----------



## monocotman (Mar 6, 2015)

some really nice plants there!
I love the lowii !
David


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 6, 2015)

Quite a display of specimens. Danke.


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 6, 2015)

Delenatii picture is impressive.

About vinicolor form, Hilmar Bauch have probably the best F1 strain in Europe. Form is very good for first generation usually bad.


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2015)

agree on the del pic--lots of impressive stuff overall though.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2015)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. I like the naturlaistic tree displays, but they put the plants far away from the viewer.  Asendorfer is kicking slipper butt there!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 6, 2015)

Just amazing!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 6, 2015)

Stunning display of Paphs!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting. Fantastic looking paphs/phrag's especially the richteri monster, plus the randsii and lowii.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 7, 2015)

Great pics, thanks a lot Felix!!!! 

(I seem to have a sister malipo of the Asendorfer in bloom here)

Jean


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to take and share all of these great photos with us.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank-you so much.
For me its the randsii and delenatiis and the Toni Semple (oops lowii.........)


----------



## theshatterings (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the pics. The randsii has to be my fav too!


----------



## labskaus (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the pics, Felix! It's been a very nice show, I hope it has been a success for the local Club.
That lowii is a 4N from the cross made by Krull-Smith(?) which has brought out so many excellent lowiis over there.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree -- thanks for posting all these beautiful displays and flowers.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 9, 2015)

labskaus said:


> Thanks a lot for the pics, Felix! It's been a very nice show, I hope it has been a success for the local Club.
> That lowii is a 4N from the cross made by Krull-Smith(?) which has brought out so many excellent lowiis over there.



Was chromosomal analysis performed to prove 4n?
Ive seen many TS passed as lowii. Maybe this is the exception. Its a beauty.
One day genetic test will tell us.


----------

